

Show HN: Send postcards with Node.js & Sincerely - niftylettuce
https://github.com/niftylettuce/node-sincerely

======
kwarner
always impressed with the work of niftylettuce.

------
chuckbot
Those comma locations are just plain weird!

~~~
zalew
it's a popular convention among the node community
<https://gist.github.com/357981>

and yeah, I was also surprised when I saw it for the first time :)

------
chrissanz
this guys is just too awesome.

------
SirensOfTitan
I hear he discovered El Dorato with a node.js powered compass. Good stuff.

